# Top Speed



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

just curious whats the fastest all you guys have gotten your GOATS up to 

im proud to say i scared the crap outta myself and did 167 (of course no speed limiter anymore)


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

163, still have speed limiter, Diablotune partially disabled governor but not all the way. I've hit 163 on approx. 6 different runs, always hits a wall at 163.
YouTube - GTO top speed
enjoy.
Dustin.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The most i've got it to was 130, and that kind of scared me now imagine yous 167 163 i think ill probably sh*t on myself.
Great vid Dustin.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/gtos-top-speed-14996/?highlight=top+speed


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

I brought mine up to about 130 accidentally just after merging onto the highway a week or so after i got it. I figured the overspeed warning would tell me my fun was over, but as it turns out at WOT you can't hear the overspeed chime. Useless!

160+ is just crazy. Not only would 90 OVER the speed limit lose my license, but my wife would sell my car while I was in jail.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

jradke123 said:


> just curious whats the fastest all you guys have gotten your GOATS up to
> 
> im proud to say i scared the crap outta myself and did 167 (of course no speed limiter anymore)



Would it have gone faster or was that it?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I was on a test track and had 3 miles of open road and got to 163 on the digital readout. 

I glimpsed at the RPM guage and I was only at 5800 but the speed stayed the same even though my rpm were climing. I had to shut down to be able to safely stop. My rev limiter is set to 7000.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Oct 12, 2008)

I've done 165 in my Cobalt SS. Took it forever after I hit 155 and had to bang 5th gear.

The Cam'd GTO that I'm looking at got to 140 in a hurry... so I'm curious as to how fast it'll do if I bang 5th gear and keep on going.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

155 when I was at 360 rwhp/360 rwtq. I wonder what I can do now with 516 rwhp/500 rwtq? My speed limiter is set to 200 mph. I think the neighborhood of 175-180 wouldn't be a problem. Since there is no place to do that speed I doubt I'd ever see it.


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

i probably could have gotten to 170 but i was happy with 167 



GOATTEE said:


> Would it have gone faster or was that it?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

<------ 130 mph :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

165 on three different runs


----------



## rrutter81 (Oct 9, 2008)

140 by accident but not a GTO.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I've had my 06' A4 up to 157mph about 5 or 6 times. (Stock w/ no cats and X pipe) Actually last night was one of them, lol. I don't really care for the way it behaves after about 150mph or so. I read they are limited at 155, but... maybe since I have the 18's there is a tiny difference in diameter tire over the 17's?

I swear I remember reading the digital speedo at 164mph with a friend in the car one time.... ever since haven't been able to break the 157mph.

Tell ya what though, I had gone 198mph in a late model C5 Vette (intake, cam, nitrous) and about 180mph is where you start getting scared. With a HUGE grin at the same time I might add... and then when a mini-van blocks your straight-away at 198mph.... you start wondering if you should have gotten in the car with the maniac driving 

So, yeah.... wished the goat was faster than it is stock. No other experience has matched the one since the C5.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

150 in mine, But I had the family with me.
My wife and daughter were asleep in the back seat. I nugded my son and said "watch this". 
I was happy at 150 and didn't think the extra 13mph were worth rising my families life anymore than I already was.

The my son did the ultimate....we came back into town and I was doing about 60 in a 45 and he says "slow down dad....it's not like you can do 150 through here". My wife's eyes got real big and I just continued to look forward


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> 150 in mine, But *I had the family with me*.
> My wife and daughter were asleep in the back seat. I nugded my son and said "watch this".
> I was happy at 150 and didn't think the extra 13mph were worth rising my families life anymore than I already was.
> 
> The my son did the ultimate....we came back into town and I was doing about 60 in a 45 and he says "slow down dad....it's not like you can do 150 through here". My wife's eyes got real big and I just continued to look forward


Thats a NO NO!


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

i was @ 168 on the new jersey turnpike @ 2 a.m, the crazy part is the car was still slowly climbing,, i bitched out and let off


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Thats a NO NO!


I once raced a dude in a prior body saleen that was 2 lanes away, he rolled down his tinted windows and i see hes got his kids in the back with him... I just let off. If something had happend to him or his family becuase of a race with me, I would never be able to sleep. Street races - alone.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it was stupid, maybe the dumbest thing I've ever done.
But I am glad to say that I have it out of my system now and will probably never go that fast again.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I went 155 once when I was racing a SRT4 stage 2. I didn't need to go that fast to beat him but I just wanted to teach him a proper lesson. And if you do 150 with your family in the car, you suck at life.


----------



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

got up to 165 in my camaro z28 but i've only had my goat up to 155... still speed limited unfortunately even tho i know she'll push to 170.. stupid speed governers


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

160 at 4800 RPMs in fifth gear, and still pulling when I got out of it. They have more than that in them.


----------



## blue dream (Sep 30, 2006)

I got mine up to 158 and it was sweet, def moving, i was headed down hill slightly so it got up there really quickly, a blast.


----------



## GTOFREAK7885 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got to say at 175 it is fast as hell and scary as crap but proud of it but u actually get used to it the mre you do it


----------

